# off-shore venice with The Blue Hoo



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

Weather finally gave us an oppprtunity to get out there! We had a Blast it was kinda chilly, and the fish were VERY uncooperative, So the lack of fish was NOT from a lack of tryin from Capt hunter and woody! We will deffinatly be going back with these guys. The tally of they day I believe was 5 aj's and 1 shark and 2 rs's. Thank You guys for gettin us out there and doing your bet to get us some fish. Some times they just wont bite. A great Couple of guy to go fishing with!


----------

